# Good Reptile Vets In Yorkshire??? HELP!



## audinswfc

Hi,

Please can people give me some recommendations on Reptile Vets in Yorkshire?

There is absolutely nothing in Barnsley where I live. The most certified one in Barnsley is Vets4Pets, which knew absolutely NOTHING about Beardies (even though they said they did on the phone, before they took my money!!!!).

I'm having great difficulty finding any and I really need help here.

Please can someone recommend a good one??? Or atleast point me in the right direction on what I need to look for i.e. certification etc???

Thanks a million : victory:


----------



## nathan and jacqz

Hi There

So far fingers crossed we have not had to any of our gang to the vets but if I had to I would take them to the vets in Pocklington near York because the vet who owns it is the vet who use to be on TV on ITV at Flamingo land and is very use to looking after Exotic animals.
Other suggestions I have are maybe look on Yell.com and look up exotic or reptile vets in your area or is there a zoo with reptiles near you, you could maybe give them a call and ask them which vets they use or you could even ring them for a bit of advise. only some suggestion. If you don't mind me asking what is wrong with your BD.


----------



## audinswfc

Thanks for the info. The problem is with his tail. I posted on here a month or two ago. Basically he has a kink in his tail and it has gone dark (but not black) past the kink, and that part of his tail doesnt shed. I took him to Vets4Pets and they said it definately isnt dead past the kink and that I should leave it to see if it gets worse...

I'm convinced it is a problem and i'm worried that its causing him pain as he does sit and close his eyes alot (sign of pain?).

I want it sorting by someone who knows what theyre doing.... not someone who'll tell me they know what they're doing just to get my money...


----------



## BecciBoo

Theres one in Rotherham...think its called Springfield or something, I'll check!


----------



## BecciBoo

*Springfield Veterinary Group*

39, Moorgate Rd, Rotherham, South Yorkshire S60 2AD 
Tel: * 01709 377241 *


----------



## BecciBoo

* Battle Flatts Veterinary Clinic  *


2, Buttercrambe Road,
Stamford Bridge,
York,
North Yorkshire
YO41 1AN

Tel: *01759 371066

* * CROFT VETERINARY CENTRE *



4, Northgate House,Market St,
Eckington,
Sheffield,
South Yorkshire
S21 4EH

Tel: *01246 430777
* * PARK VETERINARY HOSPITAL  *


24 Abbeydale Road South,
Millhouses,
Sheffield,
S7 2QN

Tel: *0114 236 3391

* * Archway Veterinary Centre *



51 Pasture Road,
Goole,
DN14 6BP

Tel: *01405 762681*


----------



## audinswfc

Your a star!!! Thanks very much.

Have you used those before then? Or have you been recommended to them?


----------



## Carol

Hi

Great vets there mine, Andy is very very good I would not take them anywere but here * Battle Flatts Veterinary Clinic  100% 

*Matt the head man has one of my BD


----------



## audinswfc

Do you request Matt when you call or will he always be the one you see?

I don't know how vets work lol


----------



## Carol

Hi

I always see a vet called Andrew and he is spot on, when you call they will ask what pet you are bringing in, so they should get a vet that fits.


----------



## Reptilover

Not too sure i go to a place called markham grange nurseries reptile house and the people there are very nolegeable so if a pet got sick i would take it there just get it checked over then tak to a vet in south elmsall. obveusly never had to do this but i think my local vets do reptiles!


----------



## cheyenne3918

*Markham Grange Garden Centre & Reptile Shop*

I wouldn't say the above dealers have much knowledge. I bought 2 Royals from this reptile shop early last year. The first one wouldn't feed at all so I returned it to them. They exchanged it for another, pastel python. Within a couple of weeks, the second one started exhibiting signs of what looked like dermatitis. She turned out to have necrotising fasciitis - the people at the store didn't know what was wrong with her and couldn't recommend any vets in the area (or anywhere! - one wonders what they do when their reptiles get sick...). I finally took her to a vet in the locality who treated the snake with regular guidance from a vet in Leeds. After several weeks of painful treatment and heartache (not to mention expense), my python died. I wouldn't buy another snake from Markham Grange. I now have a Carolina corn snake which I bought from elsewhere, she is thriving, 6 months down the line and in perfect health, thankfully.


----------



## Hardwicki

Is Manchester too far to travel for you guys?
Dunno where abouts in Yorkshire you are.
: victory:


----------



## scotty123

International zoo vetinary clinc,

i use johana storm at the sheerbridges center in bradford.

shes very well educated and had saved one of my WD's due to egg laying complications. if i hadnt of taken her she would almost certainly of died. i wouldnt trust anyone else really.

maybe abit expensive but you cant put a price on your pets life IMO.

International Zoo Veterinary Group (UK), Avian and Exotic Clinic Directions


----------



## Kami22

its not overly far from us in Barnsley to manchester if you can drive... Personally I would take my dragons anywhere if they were sick and the vet had a good rep...


----------



## scotty123

Kami22 said:


> its not overly far from us in Barnsley to manchester if you can drive... Personally I would take my dragons anywhere if they were sick and the vet had a good rep...


 
get them to IZVC then, or even phone them up and try have a chat with here. deffinatly worth the journey, it takes me about an hou to get there from where i am.


----------



## cham25

mate get yourself to springfield vets on moorgate in rotherham,1 junction past meadow hall on the m1.ask for a bloke called william taylor.he is very good with reps and has delt with a number of my animals including chinese water dragons and chameleons.not bad prices either.the no. is 01709377241.


----------



## Hardwicki

Ashleigh Veterinary Center 
Aidan Raftery MVB CertZooMed MRCVS and Molly Varga BVetMed CertZooMed MRCVS
Avian and Exotic Animal Clinic
221 Upper Chorlton Road
Manchester
M16 0DE

_Tel: (0161) 881 6868 , Fax: (0161) 860 5047_ashleigh & www.ashleigh-veterinary-centre.com 

These fixed my Uro when he broke his leg shortly after i rescued him.
Theyre good and not overly expensive. Theyre Reptile and Exotic specialists.:2thumb:


----------



## evilangel

the international zoo vet group at bradford is the best reptile vet around

International Zoo Veterinary Group (UK), Avian and Exotic Clinic


----------



## evilangel

cheyenne3918 said:


> I wouldn't say the above dealers have much knowledge. I bought 2 Royals from this reptile shop early last year. The first one wouldn't feed at all so I returned it to them. They exchanged it for another, pastel python. Within a couple of weeks, the second one started exhibiting signs of what looked like dermatitis. She turned out to have necrotising fasciitis - the people at the store didn't know what was wrong with her and couldn't recommend any vets in the area (or anywhere! - one wonders what they do when their reptiles get sick...). I finally took her to a vet in the locality who treated the snake with regular guidance from a vet in Leeds. After several weeks of painful treatment and heartache (not to mention expense), my python died. I wouldn't buy another snake from Markham Grange. I now have a Carolina corn snake which I bought from elsewhere, she is thriving, 6 months down the line and in perfect health, thankfully.


Markham Grange is a very good shop with a very helpful and knowledgable manager Dave. Royals are known for been poor feeders i'm sure if you'd have spoke to him he'd have been more than happy to assist. as for not knowing any rep vets they do as the told me about the international zoo vet. i have used a rep vet in leeds and also lost my animal i wouldn't recomend them ever if it's the same one. maybe you would have been best taking your snake to a qualified reptile vet. it's not far to slate and name shops in this way you maybe feel you had a bad experience but i can assure you i have every faith in there knowledge and have always been very helpful .i will also stress they aren't a vets so they can't diagnose illnesses


----------



## Gemma12345

BecciBoo said:


> * Battle Flatts Veterinary Clinic  *
> 
> 
> 2, Buttercrambe Road,
> Stamford Bridge,
> York,
> North Yorkshire
> YO41 1AN
> 
> Tel: *01759 371066
> 
> * * CROFT VETERINARY CENTRE *
> 
> 
> 
> 4, Northgate House,Market St,
> Eckington,
> Sheffield,
> South Yorkshire
> S21 4EH
> 
> Tel: *01246 430777
> * * PARK VETERINARY HOSPITAL  *
> 
> 
> 24 Abbeydale Road South,
> Millhouses,
> Sheffield,
> S7 2QN
> 
> Tel: *0114 236 3391
> 
> * * Archway Veterinary Centre *
> 
> 
> 
> 51 Pasture Road,
> Goole,
> DN14 6BP
> 
> Tel: *01405 762681*




Ok I know you posted this years ago but I have to tell you. Do NOT go to the one in Stamford bridge. It sucks. We took my dog (who died last year) the for an emergency coz he was peeing and sitting in it which wasn't like him at all. They didn't even do a full check up. They took a blood sample, told us to get a urine sample Charged us well £200 and sent us home with a pee pot and a bottle of anti inflammatory which did nothing for him. We sent them the urine sample. When the results came back they said the only thing they said was wrong with him was his joints. Which considering by the time we got that phone call he was starting to get really thin around his rear end and his little accidents were starting to get worse. 

It gets to the point were he's find it hard to eat and what he could eat he couldn't keep down and all he wanted to do was curl up on the arm chair (This was a week after getting the so called results) he didn't even want to go to my nans or walks which he loved doing. So we took him to a different vets and they used to the same results from the vets in Stamford bridge because they didn't want to cause him more stress and the results said there was a very high chance he had cancer and going by the condition he was in the results were probably right. We decided to would be best to have him put to sleep as the vet said he most likely only had a month left. The vet called the one in Stamford to ask why they didn't mention this to us. They said and I quote "Why should we bother wasting time and money on such an old dog"

It turns out most of the people in Stamford Bridge have had a bad experience with them and use the vets either at Malton or Pocklington. Want my advice.. go to the other vets they are much more flexible with money and actually care about the animals they treat.


----------



## zippy10

scotty123 said:


> International zoo vetinary clinc,
> 
> i use johana storm at the sheerbridges center in bradford.
> 
> shes very well educated and had saved one of my WD's due to egg laying complications. if i hadnt of taken her she would almost certainly of died. i wouldnt trust anyone else really.
> 
> maybe abit expensive but you cant put a price on your pets life IMO.
> 
> International Zoo Veterinary Group (UK), Avian and Exotic Clinic Directions


 
I also use Johanna and she has been great on the two occasions that i have needed a rep vet. She is a reptile and avian specialist - look on their website she has a great cv.


----------



## Amy Lou

evilangel said:


> Markham Grange is a very good shop with a very helpful and knowledgable manager Dave. Royals are known for been poor feeders i'm sure if you'd have spoke to him he'd have been more than happy to assist. as for not knowing any rep vets they do as the told me about the international zoo vet. i have used a rep vet in leeds and also lost my animal i wouldn't recomend them ever if it's the same one. maybe you would have been best taking your snake to a qualified reptile vet. it's not far to slate and name shops in this way you maybe feel you had a bad experience but i can assure you i have every faith in there knowledge and have always been very helpful .i will also stress they aren't a vets so they can't diagnose illnesses[/QU
> 
> Markham Grange are rubbish i would never buy from them again.
> After being recommended by a friend who sells to them i will never buy any animal from them again.
> 
> Bought my bearded dragon back in Jan with mites, we were new to bearded dragons so didn't have a clue what these red things were. My poor bearded dragon hid his tail nipped.
> 
> After joining a facebook page that is run by reptile specialists i found that basically everything markham grange does is wrong.
> 
> I went back a few weeks after buying my bearded dragon and nearly came out crying, i saw so many bearded dragons with nipped tails, no wonder why when they, had no veg in the vivs. They were selling babies that were no bigger than my little finger, they had bearded dragons with wood chippings in the bottom of the vivs, they had no bulb for heat just a ceramic heat lamp and the uv's were turned off.
> 
> When i found out my little man had mites i phoned them up and asked if they sold mite spray and they said no that's probably why we bought our bearded dragon with mites.
> 
> So glad i rescued my little man when i did, would highly recommend aqua inn in barnsley they have one in wombwell andone in barnsley town center, they are great for reptile accessories, when we need to know anything we always go to these.


----------

